# Straps



## jimm (Oct 11, 2011)

Weres the best place to get straps from my grip is weak as piss it always gives way when im deadlifting its really annoying...i could sqeeze out another cuple of reps easy with straps...


----------



## CG (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought that for a while, then, I canged my grip. I use alternating grip, and its fucking awesome. 1 overhand 1 underhand, no problems.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

jimm said:


> Weres the best place to get straps from my grip is weak as piss it always gives way when im deadlifting its really annoying...i could sqeeze out another cuple of reps easy with straps...


 How much weight are you pulling?


----------



## jimm (Oct 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> How much weight are you pulling?


 

310lbs lol thats the heaviest ive went


----------



## sscar (Oct 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I thought that for a while, then, I canged my grip. I use alternating grip, and its fucking awesome. 1 overhand 1 underhand, no problems.


 ^                               this worked for me also^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2011)

Before you resort to straps try an alternate grip, as was already mentioned.  You may also consider purchasing some chalk.  It makes a HUGE difference.  I'm blown away by how much it matters actually.


----------



## jimm (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah ive changed grip lol im a bit stronger on the alternating grip but still my grip still gives way quicker then my body wants to....


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 11, 2011)

If ya doing back or hams use straps if your doing forearms or grip, don't simples! Gasp or schiek are good makes imo


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 12, 2011)

Add some grip work at the end of all your workouts.

Use straps only in your heaviest set of the day for exercises you feel you need it, do it without straps during your warmup.

Only use straps as a stop gap untill your grip is strong enough not to need them, don't use them as a crutch.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

Straps? What the fuck are straps?? Arent those the things that bitches wear?


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes bitches like branch warren loololol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 12, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Yes bitches like branch warren loololol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



Branch Warren being so massive and strong (and he is) just makes the fact that he wears straps embarrassing.

If my <190lbs skinny ass can hold onto over 400lbs for 10-12 reps without straps then he has no excuse. I'm sure i've seen him strapping up for 240lbs BOR for 10 reps. I personally know people around my weight who can do that, and heavier, without straps.

Shit, Brian Dobson - the guy who owns Metroflex and has trained Branch - even did 610lbs for a single without straps, i believe. Strong dude.

There's literally no excuse. Its a small insignificant thing, people will do whatever they want, but i don't see why anybody would rely on support equipment when they don't have to. Its a weak link that could be easily avoided with about a month or two of grip training and you'd never have to use them again.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Yes bitches like branch warren loololol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



Branch Warren? He's otherwise known as god right? Who cares???


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

I've never used straps in my life. I wont either. I am fully capable of any workload I use, be it deads, chins with a good weight, or whatever. I've also run 150lb farmer walks for 60 yards in each hand. Wtf do straps do with that??


----------



## TooOld (Oct 12, 2011)

I admit I use them for shrugs and RDL's but never for deads.
Do you have small hands for your size? I know some really strong guys that have small hands that have that as their limiting factor on deadlifting. Chaulk, alternate grip, and grip work is about all you can do.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 12, 2011)

TooOld said:


> I admit I use them for shrugs and RDL's but never for deads.
> Do you have small hands for your size? I know some really strong guys that have small hands that have that as their limiting factor on deadlifting. Chaulk, alternate grip, and grip work is about all you can do.



I have small hands but it's never slowed me down. I think people start using them and become dependent on them. Hell, I've seen guys use them to pick up dumbbells for bench lol. I just want to slap them when I see shit like that. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Straps? What the fuck are straps?? Arent those the things that bitches wear?



You are being an ignorant pompous ass. Don't discourage people from using straps. They are a useful tool when used correctly. They aren't suppose to replace grip training, but rather supplement on days were your grip gives out before you can finish whatever you are doing. I train my grip 3 days a week, but I will never be able to barbell shrugs 450lbs for 4 sets of 15 without straps. I can hit my back twice as hard when I am focusing my energy into my back and not losing 25% of my power diverting it to my grip.


----------



## gearin up (Oct 12, 2011)

dont let your grip strength dictate your back work. Train your grip like everything else but when the load you need to properly train your back exceeds your grip strength strap up chalk up do what ever it takes to insure you get a good workout. To strap or not to strap is a huge ego thing, dont let your ego hamper your training. Some people just have stronger grip than others. I use to have to strap up for anything over 405 but now I can handle that. At 495 however I still need to strap some day I probably wont but Im not going to make my back wait on it, that would be nuts. I use versa gripps by the way.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> You are being an ignorant pompous ass. Don't discourage people from using straps.



Why thank youuuuuuu....
In all honesty, I dont think I'm being a pompous ass. My belief-solely my belief-is that your grip will increase as your loads increase. This isnt proven in any way factually, however this is my opinion. And like assholes, everyone has one.


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 12, 2011)

True.  But I think they have their place in back training.  In MOST cases, our grip will give out before our back muscles, which stops us from hitting them as hard as we could.  But you gotta find what works for you

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 12, 2011)

Personally i use straps when going heavier not because my grip will fail, my grip can take what I lift. But I can get a better contraction when using straps as i can use a thumbless grip at those heavier weights.

With regards to Branch, Ronnie, Jay, Phil, Kai, Dorian to name a few top Olympian athletes who are all ridiculously strong, I bet very few of them "need" straps to lift the weight but use them to remove mental focus from the forearms. just my opinion and to coin Juggs phrasing "opinions are like assholes everyone has one"


----------



## essential (Oct 12, 2011)

I have to strap for my left hand grip only, due to cubital tunnel syndrome. 
Didn't know what the tingling in my ring and little finger was, the ulnar nerve also affects grip. 
I left it too long and ended up having an Ulnar nerve anterior transposition.

I'm broken


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Why thank youuuuuuu....
> In all honesty, I dont think I'm being a pompous ass. My belief-solely my belief-is that your grip will increase as your loads increase. This isnt proven in any way factually, however this is my opinion. And like assholes, everyone has one.



Well you are wrong, and you are giving bad advice. Dude asked for information about quality straps, and your answer in two different posts in the same thread was, "I'm the greatest because I chose not to use straps and straps are for pussies". 

Well that is real helpful. I think anything goes is where corndogs go to jerk themselves off while pretending to be king ding ding! Meanwhile there are people who need quality advice about training. Real quality moderation going on here.

On topic: I get straps from academy sports and outdoors for 6$, and I love them. They get better over time and generally last for about 6 months or so depending on home much you use them.  

Academy - Harbinger Padded Lifting Strap


----------



## jimm (Oct 12, 2011)

how do i train my grip then?


----------



## jimm (Oct 12, 2011)

grips work end of. alot of pros use them alot dont... my grip is seriously letting me down on my deadlifts i have still got some juice left in the tank but my grips just give way on me frustrating when you know you could definatly get a few extra reps... and yes will only really need them on my heavyest set...


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2011)

jimm said:


> how do i train my grip then?



Static holds, towel holds, farmer's walk and just lifting things that are difficult to hold onto. Also, a company makes grip trainings called Captain of Crush. Training your grip is important, and it is a good goal to reach a point where your grip is stronger than your back and shoulders, but it is silly to lift sub-optimal while waiting on your grip strength to come around, which may never happen.


----------



## jimm (Oct 12, 2011)

TooOld said:


> I admit I use them for shrugs and RDL's but never for deads.
> Do you have small hands for your size? I know some really strong guys that have small hands that have that as their limiting factor on deadlifting. Chaulk, alternate grip, and grip work is about all you can do.


 

yes bro small hands and wrists!!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 12, 2011)

I guess amazon.uk would be the best bet.  Im with juggs and your fellow UKer, gaz.


----------



## SFW (Oct 12, 2011)

I love the asshole who straps himself to the pullup bar. Then just dangles there btwn his pathetic 4 rep set. i almost wanted to walk over and use him as a speedbag


----------



## suprfast (Oct 12, 2011)

You apparently missed the guy that uses straps to to overhead db presses.    If that weight shifts


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Well you are wrong, and you are giving bad advice. Dude asked for information about quality straps, and your answer in two different posts in the same thread was, "I'm the greatest because I chose not to use straps and straps are for pussies".
> 
> Well that is real helpful. I think anything goes is where corndogs go to jerk themselves off while pretending to be king ding ding! Meanwhile there are people who need quality advice about training. Real quality moderation going on here.
> 
> ...



While I agree with your sentiment KelJu, I believe that the original poster can eliminate his grip problems for free by switching to an alternating grip.  I based my original post on the fact that about 300 pounds was an issue for him grip wise.  Usually grip doesn't become a huge issue at that poundage for people using an alternating grip.  Nonetheless, your point is well taken.

To the original poster, straps are fine to use.  However, I advise using them only when you need to.  I think it is a fine training tool, but you should avoid using them for sets you don't need to so as not to cripple your grip strength and limit forearm stimulation.

Try EliteFTS - Powerlifting and Strength Training Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers for straps.  Virtually everything they sell there is high quality, though it's often a little pricey.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Well you are wrong, and you are giving bad advice. Dude asked for information about quality straps, and your answer in two different posts in the same thread was, "I'm the greatest because I chose not to use straps and straps are for pussies".
> 
> Well that is real helpful. I think anything goes is where corndogs go to jerk themselves off while pretending to be king ding ding! Meanwhile there are people who need quality advice about training. Real quality moderation going on here.
> 
> ...


Jesus...it's like being with my wife.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> While I agree with your sentiment KelJu,* I believe that the original poster can eliminate his grip problems for free by switching to an alternating grip. * I based my original post on the fact that about 300 pounds was an issue for him grip wise.  Usually grip doesn't become a huge issue at that poundage for people using an alternating grip.  Nonetheless, your point is well taken.
> 
> To the original poster, straps are fine to use.  However, I advise using them only when you need to.  I think it is a fine training tool, but you should avoid using them for sets you don't need to so as not to cripple your grip strength and limit forearm stimulation.
> 
> Try EliteFTS - Powerlifting and Strength Training Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers for straps.  Virtually everything they sell there is high quality, though it's often a little pricey.



And this is point on. 
Oh btw-my original post was just simple sarcasm. I'm sorry I hurt kelju's feelings.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> And this is point on.
> Oh btw-my original post was just simple sarcasm. I'm sorry I hurt kelju's feelings.



Fuck my feelings. I can handle it. But you are being a total fucking douche nozzle to new members in the serious side of the forums and you are a fucking moderator. 



> 've never used straps in my life. I wont either. I am fully capable of any workload I use, be it deads, chins with a good weight, or whatever. I've also run 150lb farmer walks for 60 yards in each hand.





> Straps? What the fuck are straps?? Arent those the things that bitches wear?



Read this shit. Sarcasm my fucking ass! You needed to talk down to other lifters to inflate you fucking ego with your pseudo big dick macho bullshit. You basically called the OP a pussy for asking a question. How does that help him? Seriously dude, if you need to go blow off steam go play who's the faggot with the other reject assclowns in anything goes. 

If that was the type of replies I got when I was looking for training advice almost a 8 years ago, I would have gone somewhere else. But, this really isn't a training site anymore is it? No, its god damn steroid distribution center with a highly active faggotry subforum for internet trolls who get banned from other sites.


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 12, 2011)

There is no way my hands are as strong as what I can lift. Those of you who think straps are a cheat will never lift huge. My hands are the size of skillets and I've dislocated fingers lifting. I've seen bros break straps lifting, so let's stop measuring our dicks here boys. If it ain't broke don't fuck with it.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 12, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> There is no way my hands are as strong as what I can lift. Those of you who think straps are a cheat will never lift huge. My hands are the size of skillets and I've dislocated fingers lifting. I've seen bros break straps lifting, so let's stop measuring our dicks here boys. If it ain't broke don't fuck with it.



Lol. Did you even read? I wouldn't call 300lbs lifting huge. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Fuck my feelings. I can handle it. But you are being a total fucking douche nozzle to new members in the serious side of the forums and you are a fucking moderator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 12, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> Lol. Did you even read? I wouldn't call 300lbs lifting huge.
> 
> Sent from my Android device



My reading skills are apparently better than your comprehension. OP says he dl 310 and looses his grip at the end of his set, this indicates he is lifting huge for his size also says he has small wrist and hands. Let's give some sound advise around here for a fucking change, not every one has experience bros, he just wants help.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 13, 2011)

OP could simply need a better bar with some knurling on it. I've lifted in gyms that have had cheap bars that wear out really quick.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Oct 13, 2011)

I use straps now. At first, I was of the same thinking as a lot of the others on here, that my grip would improve with time. And it has, but it's improving more slowly than the muscles I'm using to lift the weights. I tried training grip strength, but that actually made things *worse*. 

My best guess is that because grip is a part of damned near every movement, it's all too likely that my forearms have been in a nearly constant state of overtraining. Since I began using straps about 3 months ago, I've noticed that my grip without straps has improved faster than it was while I wasn't using straps. Go figure, my pansy-assed straps gave my hands the extra rest days they needed to recover properly and get stronger.

Advice to the OP: when you get straps, buy LONG ones. You can always cut them. The ones I got (Everlast brand) keep annoying me because I keep wanting them to be about 2 inches longer. And more advice: DON'T use them until you have to. Only on the heaviest sets, and even then you should occasionally try doing a heavy set without straps.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 13, 2011)

Since I've only seen one person actually try to answer the OP's question, here's my suggestion:


Schiek, Inc. - Lifting Straps

I've used the model 1000PLS for about five years and love 'em.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 13, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> My reading skills are apparently better than your comprehension. OP says he dl 310 and looses his grip at the end of his set, this indicates he is lifting huge for his size also says he has small wrist and hands. Let's give some sound advise around here for a fucking change, not every one has experience bros, he just wants help.



I missed it by 10lbs, shucky darn. In case you hadn't noticed people actually ARE trying to help him. 

OP, I'll lay it out for you. You need to do whatever you can to not use straps right now. I'm not talking down to you when I say this but 310lbs isn't that much weight. This is coming from someone who also has small hands and wrists. The reason I am telling you this is because it will be easy to become dependent on the straps, and your grip will never be challenged when you use them. I'm not saying straps are for pussies or anything like that. I'm just saying keep pushing yourself without straps and your grip will come along. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 13, 2011)

^^^wasnt splitting hairs over the weight, relax. A strong grip will help all lifts agreed, I still think straps have a legit use. I hope you all stay young forever and never develop carpal tunnel or arthritis in your hands after 20 years of lifting, it sucks. Until then you can go on being ignorant about mechanics and abuse your body for no good reason, experience speaking here. So I'm gonna keep on wrapping my dumbbells for flat benches cause it's the only way I can get the heavy bastards out of the rack.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 13, 2011)

jimm said:


> Weres the best place to get straps from my grip is weak as piss it always gives way when im deadlifting its really annoying...i could sqeeze out another cuple of reps easy with straps...


 
Quality gripping techniques beat out cheap straps anyday.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Even when I chalk very well, callouses become a problem without strap usage on days with heavy grip usage. Also, if the fatigue in your forearms is taking away from an exercise, why would you not use straps? I can deadlift near 600lbs atm, but strap for rows of all types and even an occasional curl because your hands shouldn't be a limiting factor in an exercise.

I highly recommend APT lifting straps. Very heavy duty and well padded for lots of support without the feeling you're losing blood circulation to your wrists.


----------



## gearin up (Oct 13, 2011)

Versa Gripps - PRO Series (colors available) - Weightlifting and straps, mens workout gloves, weightlifting gear, weightlifting exercises


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 13, 2011)

I have tiny wrists and small hands. I don't use straps when I train, however I do train my grip. In addition to the excellent suggestion of farmer's walks, and static holds, I like to hold a DL at the top. Just do your pull and then hold it there for a few seconds. You get in grip training with each pull.


----------



## jimm (Oct 14, 2011)

TooOld said:


> OP could simply need a better bar with some knurling on it. I've lifted in gyms that have had cheap bars that wear out really quick.


 

its just your standard olyimpic bar (20kgs)


----------



## johnniejr243 (Oct 14, 2011)

jimm said:


> Weres the best place to get straps from my grip is weak as piss it always gives way when im deadlifting its really annoying...i could sqeeze out another cuple of reps easy with straps...




I like bodybuilding .  com


----------



## jimm (Oct 15, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> I have tiny wrists and small hands. I don't use straps when I train, however I do train my grip. In addition to the excellent suggestion of farmer's walks, and static holds, I like to hold a DL at the top. Just do your pull and then hold it there for a few seconds. You get in grip training with each pull.


 

yeah my wrists are tiny lol but i really do think i will benefit from the straps regardless of what any one says so im gonna get some nxt week..  and im only gonna use em on my heavyest set on deads nothin else


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 15, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Branch Warren being so massive and strong (and he is) just makes the fact that he wears straps embarrassing.
> 
> If my <190lbs skinny ass can hold onto over 400lbs for 10-12 reps without straps then he has no excuse. I'm sure i've seen him strapping up for 240lbs BOR for 10 reps. I personally know people around my weight who can do that, and heavier, without straps.
> 
> ...


 
I don't think everyone has those popeye forearms per your avi.  I'm a fan of going strapless on deads, but I do use straps when I do rack deads or SLDL's that don't touch the ground.


----------



## Exigent (Oct 15, 2011)

I just got mine from the local Dick's


----------



## ahiggs (Oct 16, 2011)

get you some chalk seriously you won't need straps for a while unless you are doing heavy power shrugs.  shrugs will add at least 40 to 50 lbs to your dead


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2011)

ahiggs said:


> get you some chalk seriously you won't need straps for a while unless you are doing heavy power shrugs.  shrugs will add at least 40 to 50 lbs to your dead



Better off using carpet powder. Gym owners hate vacuuming that shit...plus your hands will smell spring fresh


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Better off using carpet powder. Gym owners hate vacuuming that shit...plus your hands will smell spring fresh



I put a towel under my chalk box for easy clean-up. I'm not a fan of that liquid grip stuff.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Better off using carpet powder. Gym owners hate vacuuming that shit...plus your hands will smell spring fresh



The golds I go to employs an 18 yr old kid that walks around with a vacuum on his back.  I cant help but think he is a ghostbuster but there is zero signs of chalk anywhere.  I swear at the end of the day they walk around and sanitize the bars too because I have to rechalk the same bars daily.  I try to chalk up in the corner though so i dont make a huge mess in the middle of the gym.  Some people just over chalk.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2011)

Ugghhh I hate to admit when I'm wrong. Today, I am wrong; I tried to do RDLs but my grip just couldnt support the weight. I hereby publicly apologize for being a douchebag to the entire thread. 
I bought a pair of straps today. There. I said it. Everyone here sucks. Have a nice day.


----------



## r0ck0 (Nov 5, 2011)

KelJu said:


> You are being an ignorant pompous ass. Don't discourage people from using straps. They are a useful tool when used correctly. They aren't suppose to replace grip training, but rather supplement on days were your grip gives out before you can finish whatever you are doing.



I'm with you on this one man. I use them for some of my heavier lifts and especially walking dumbbell lunges. My grip has never been really great but it surely isn't as strong as my legs. 

My straps are made by schiek. I like them fine. I think that any would do. They will cost you between 6 and 12 dollars.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Ugghhh I hate to admit when I'm wrong. Today, I am wrong; I tried to do RDLs but my grip just couldnt support the weight. I hereby publicly apologize for being a douchebag to the entire thread.
> I bought a pair of straps today. There. I said it. Everyone here sucks. Have a nice day.



Are you serious?  no sarcasm emoticons or fonts.....??? Looks like your signature Jugg animation has on straps anyways...


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 5, 2011)

I tell people this...I use straps for the same reason you wear shoes.  Protection, and it makes things easier.  

With that being said, I must say that my grip has gotten stronger, without really doing any grip work over the past year.  I can only attribute this to heavy rack pulls which I do with straps when i get over 405. I haven't really mapped out a strategy to try to take advantage of it more but I used to have trouble holding 405.  Now I can do that and can get a single or double with 495 depending on how I worked up to it. Nothing really changed until I stopped letting the strapped lifts end my workout.  Hold some heavy shit AFTER you strap up, if you haven't already.  Racks, deads,and heavy romanians are the only time I used them...and heavy split squats also.  

When I do strap up I really try to concentrate on trying to hold that weight with my grip instead of just allowing the straps to do more than needed.  Plus this has helped lessen the kinda embarrassing broken or slipped strap,etc.  Lately I've been super setting heavy rack pulls with pull ups for a few sets, then lowering the weight back down to 405 or so for pullups and shrugs.  It has helped with traps and man does 405 feel light for that first set.  I'm wondering if I could go back and forth from super heavy with straps to 405'ish without to stimulate that response and perhaps increase my grip over time.  As I said, I haven't really thought of an approach for it. I used to be kinda embarrassed of my grip strength.  It's one of those things that some people just have naturally.  Like being "country strong" as we say.  Folks who can't bench 200 pounds but can break your neck in various ways.  I respect that shit!  Shaking hands or experiencing someone like that is humbling.  I used to work in a manufacturing plant and there was an older guy there that was legendary in his strength. You learned not to shake his hand cause he would fuck with you.  Just stupid crazy strength...indescribable.  Nice guy, but could punch a hold in a Gaylord resin box full of resin.  I can't describe how thick this cardboard is or how hard this would be.  Just know that if this thing fell on you you'd be dead or paralyzed if lucky.  Like over 1000lbs of plastic pellets resin.  If you pissed him off he might  fuck with you by walking by and punching a hole in it and walk off and let it run out on the floor beside your machine for you to clean up.  Noone fucked with this guy...noone.  Just crazy. Kinda like the guy from green mile...but smaller, really nice and gentle...but a freak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My forearms are lacking but they've gotten a little better and my grip has gotten better.  I've thought about buying some COC grippers to work with and just doing static holds.  I'd just say look, you have to hold heavy shit if you want it to get better.  At leas start trying to think about it and working on it somehow. Don't just stop and let the straps take over. I saw this thread and thought about this guy I saw on youtube years ago.





YouTube Video


----------



## Ravager (Nov 6, 2011)

Should try "Big Back Grips" Before straps as it tremendously helps your grip, yet your arms are still holding 100% of the weight.

I really like them.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 6, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Are you serious?  no sarcasm emoticons or fonts.....??? Looks like your signature Jugg animation has on straps anyways...



Nope. Those are my armor-plated forearms.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 6, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Should try "Big Back Grips" Before straps as it tremendously helps your grip, yet your arms are still holding 100% of the weight.
> 
> I really like them.



I bought these Elite FTS


----------



## tsggc0330 (Nov 6, 2011)

Training your grip is important, and this is a good target reached a point where you catch than back and shoulders


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 6, 2011)

tsggc0330 said:


> Training your grip is important, and this is a good target reached a point where you catch than back and shoulders



Care to elaborate? I dont understand your statement.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Nope. Those are my armor-plated forearms.



Ok. Is that an i-pod holder on his upper arm?  



juggernaut said:


> Care to elaborate? I dont understand your statement.



Their 2nd post...probably using a translator or wanting to spam-later...  Check out his other post...WTF?  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/60738-training-101-a-6.html#post2539323


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 6, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Should try "Big Back Grips" Before straps as it tremendously helps your grip, yet your arms are still holding 100% of the weight.
> 
> I really like them.



Yea I've had a few of these.  I was on his site as a testimonial.  Someone stole my last pair...gotta get some more!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 6, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Ok. Is that an i-pod holder on his upper arm?
> 
> 
> 
> Their 2nd post...probably using a translator or wanting to spam-later...  Check out his other post...WTF?  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/60738-training-101-a-6.html#post2539323


Actually, it's an Android smartphone holder. Juggernaut thinks Apple is for bitches. 

That other post was just plain fucking goofy.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 7, 2011)

Did Juggernaut write the product description for the straps?

"No padding. Padding is for wimps who don't like to get strong. Wrap these around a bar for maximum holding strength. "

Thats just awesome.  

Used a pair for the first time the other day.  SLDL SUCK.  I cant walk for shit right now.  Mine were the cheap budget straps from one of those POS sports stores.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

EliteFTS friggin rocks for everything. Quite possibly one of the best all-around sites on the internet.


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 11, 2011)

Sports Authority has them long straps. I wish that was what I bought. What I have is a "regular" strap, this is not enough. The longer strap is about $20.



jimm said:


> Weres the best place to get straps from my grip is weak as piss it always gives way when im deadlifting its really annoying...i could sqeeze out another cuple of reps easy with straps...


----------



## banker23 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Branch Warren being so massive and strong (and he is) just makes the fact that he wears straps embarrassing.
> 
> If my <190lbs skinny ass can hold onto over 400lbs for 10-12 reps without straps then he has no excuse. I'm sure i've seen him strapping up for 240lbs BOR for 10 reps. I personally know people around my weight who can do that, and heavier, without straps.
> 
> ...


 
Any links to grip training?


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 13, 2011)

straps are great.  i always use them on my max deadlift sets.


----------

